# Video Of Woman Cut In Half By Elevator Is Harrowing



## Death Certificate (May 29, 2013)

> On May 15, a 24-year-old nurse surnamed Wang was cut in half by an elevator after she found herself pinched between its closing doors.
> 
> That sentence is horrific enough, but what about more details?
> 
> ...






[YOUTUBE]uTsSTWUqjQ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2013)

Wow, that was extreme, censored or not. I can't imagine what could have been going through the minds of those people in the elevator who witnessed it.


----------



## Ari (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Roman (May 29, 2013)

Holy fucking christ. I'd imagine that sort of thing only happens in the movies! 

It must've been terrible for the people in the elevator to be stuck in a cramped moving box with half a corpse inside. RIP to the woman 

On that note, I think I'm gonna be taking the normal stairs from now on.


----------



## Blue (May 29, 2013)

No thanks, not watching.

I'm just going to put "Chinese elevators" on my list of things to avoid if possible, right after Dan Brown books and tooth decay.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2013)

I was trying to determine if anyone one of those elevator patrons wasn't covered in her blood. Unfortunately I didn't see any.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 29, 2013)

afraid to see video.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 29, 2013)

I'll just take the word of the article and leave it at that.


----------



## soulnova (May 29, 2013)

First time I'm glad I can't play videos at work. I don't even want to see the preview image.  Nope.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 29, 2013)

No thanks, I'm good.


----------



## Fran (May 29, 2013)

I can't manage that. Wish I didn't even see the article, now I'll be fucking afraid of elevators for a while at least


----------



## Owl (May 29, 2013)

Never again, am I watching a video this gruesome...it kind of killed me inside.


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2013)

Saw part of the video. Yeah, there's no reason for anyone to see that : /.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (May 29, 2013)

There is no way in hell I'm watching that. 

But man that is horrible.


----------



## Vermin (May 29, 2013)

i can see why my cousin hates elevators now


----------



## TSC (May 29, 2013)

Blue said:


> No thanks, not watching.
> 
> I'm just going to put "Chinese elevators" on my list of things to avoid if possible, right after Dan Brown books and tooth decay.



Dan Brown Books is that bad huh?

>I never read a single Dan Brown book.


----------



## CrazyAries (May 29, 2013)

I heard about this earlier and was horrified.  Poor woman.  I feel for those in the elevator, as well.

There is no way that I am watching that video.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 29, 2013)

Final Destination. China Edition.


----------



## Owl (May 29, 2013)

I think I'll never take the elevator ever again. Well hello, staircases!


----------



## Hand Banana (May 29, 2013)

Owl said:


> I think I'll never take the elevator ever again. Well hello, staircases!



So agree. Good for exercise. I can log it into myfitnesspal. Walking up 17 flights of stairs at a medium pace: Walking the dog.


----------



## Disquiet (May 29, 2013)

> Video Of Woman Cut In Half By Elevator Is Harrowing


"Video of harrowing thing is harrowing."

_Headlines_.


----------



## blakstealth (May 29, 2013)

Man, that was such bad luck for the woman.


----------



## Blue (May 29, 2013)

TSC said:


> Dan Brown Books is that bad huh?
> 
> >I never read a single Dan Brown book.



They're written quite well; it's just that everything in them is wrong, but presented as historical fact, which is infuriating.

Keep in mind that everything in them is a lie and I'd recommend them.


----------



## Chou (May 29, 2013)

The worst part of it is how she wasn't really even at fault. You like to think, in cases like this, "Well the dumb bitch was watching her cell phone, should have looked where she was going. Darwinism FTW!" But no. The doors opened, she walked out, just like all those other people before her. And then slam. She's dead.

The door doesn't even open all the way. She barely starts moving and it closes on her. Sad.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 29, 2013)

Another reason to take the stairs.


----------



## sworder (May 29, 2013)

It's censored so you can't see anything but still impacting. Never taking an elevator in China if I ever visit


----------



## Kirito (May 29, 2013)

stairs we go until i forget about it!


----------



## Moeka (May 29, 2013)

That's so sad, for both the woman and the people in the elevator, it'll take centuries to forget what they just saw ;<
I've been of elevators ever since I was 4, and I still use the stairs most of the time.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 29, 2013)

I saw that yesterday, it's definitely a very impressive video, not really because of the gore but because of how sudden and fast it happened, reminds us of how weak we humans are.


----------



## dummy plug (May 29, 2013)

damn, the human body got nothing against cement, gravity and metal...tore her up like paper...now il always remember that scene every time i get in an elevator


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (May 29, 2013)

The video isn't graphic, they have pretty much censored it all.

A young nurse, what a loss...


----------



## Kathutet (May 29, 2013)

well

that escalated quickly


----------



## Gino (May 29, 2013)

Too many fucking people on the elevator.........

Also it happened super fast tragic.....


----------



## Sarry (May 29, 2013)

The door didn't even stop. I thought it was mandatory to have some kind of motion sensors at the elevator doors, so that it wouldn't close if someone was walking...stil


----------



## Bioness (May 29, 2013)

Gino said:


> Too many fucking people on the elevator.........
> 
> Also it happened super fast tragic.....



This I was thinking maybe she just didn't move, but no it happened within seconds.


----------



## Patchouli (May 29, 2013)

This is the reason I haul my asthmatic ass up the stairs. 

I've seen enough movies to know this kind of shit happens.


----------



## Pliskin (May 29, 2013)

Sarry said:


> The door didn't even stop. I thought it was mandatory to have some kind of motion sensors at the elevator doors, so that it wouldn't close if someone was walking...stil



That's the problem with China. Everything there is "Made in China".


----------



## WT (May 29, 2013)

Watched the video 6 times...


----------



## horsdhaleine (May 29, 2013)

beijingcream.com?


----------



## Vice (May 29, 2013)

I was expecting worse.


----------



## Yachiru (May 29, 2013)

I watched this vid with a straight face. No nightmares at all.


----------



## Jagger (May 29, 2013)

Owl said:


> I think I'll never take the elevator ever again. Well hello, staircases!


Well, it's more healthy anyway....and I'm scared of seeing that video.


----------



## Jagger (May 29, 2013)

Holy fuck, why the fuck did I watched it....


----------



## Island (May 29, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> that escalated quickly


Technically, it elevated.


----------



## Magician (May 29, 2013)

Great. Now I'm afraid of elevators...


----------



## HaxHax (May 29, 2013)

a disaster movie classic.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

Not watching that video either. I take stairs whenever I can for a reason, and never get in an elevator with more than half of it filled.

But people die on escalators that often, too?  Then again, there's an escalator near my work that's 9 flights high with no platforms or breaks. If you're at the top and someone shoves you, you're going to fall down over 100 feet of stairs.


(Am I the only one who finds this kind of stuff disrespectful to the victim? It's kind of like how people posted the unedited photograph of the Boston bombing victim with his legs gone. Now the victims and their surviving family members if they were killed have to deal with knowing that their loved one became a morbid, gawking sensation for millions of strangers worldwide to oogle at)


----------



## Level7N00b (May 29, 2013)

About to take my ass to the stairs anytime the elevator is crowded.


----------



## Bringer (May 29, 2013)

TSUNADEEEEEE


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 29, 2013)

Damn I can't even imagine how the people felt who saw that happen. I would not want to ride an elevator again.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 29, 2013)

Luckily Elevators in the U.S. are built so they can't fall more than 6-12 inches in case of the pulley system snapping....


----------



## Ae (May 29, 2013)

I saw a decapitation video uncensored not too long along, but this happened so quick, you'd think her head was made of butter.


----------



## Skywalker (May 29, 2013)

Exactly why I hate elevators.

Jesus, that video.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (May 29, 2013)

I say we create a task force that deals with radical elevators.


----------



## Jena (May 29, 2013)

Why did I watch the video?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 29, 2013)

My reaction to the title.




(I am a sick man).


That being said i would never get on such a crowded elevator in the first place i will wait, or take the stairs.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 29, 2013)

I can't see shit from the video.


----------



## Bioness (May 29, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> I saw a decapitation video uncensored not too long along, but this happened so quick, you'd think her head was made of butter.



It wasn't her head though, she was split at the stomach. At least that's what I'm assuming as her legs still appeared to be connected to the hip when her lower portion fell down.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2013)

Some of you guys have got me feeling like a freak. I watched the video four times and I don't feel anything.

I mean, I feel awful for her, but I wasn't really shocked at all. It's too censored to be shocked.


----------



## Bioness (May 29, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Some of you guys have got me feeling like a freak. I watched the video four times and I don't feel anything.
> 
> I mean, I feel awful for her, but I wasn't really shocked at all. It's too censored to be shocked.



Are you sure you are reading the comments Stunna? I mean the initial ones are full of sympathy and feelings, but the later ones don't seem to care...this is actually a noticeable trend I see in a lot of threads.


----------



## Ae (May 29, 2013)

Bioness said:


> It wasn't her head though, she was split at the stomach. At least that's what I'm assuming as her legs still appeared to be connected to the hip when her lower portion fell down.



Ahh, now I see...


----------



## Bioness (May 29, 2013)

Actually rewatching it, the title does say behead and the body does seem to still have its torso.


----------



## Kage (May 29, 2013)

I will not let morbid curiosity get the best of me.

this time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> So agree. Good for exercise. I can log it into myfitnesspal. Walking up 17 flights of stairs at a medium pace: Walking the dog.



More likely to survive falling down the stairs.


----------



## Eisenheim (May 30, 2013)

I did get a glimpsed of the video even it was censored... Man, how horrifying. I think I'll be using stairs for the mean time.


----------



## Lina Inverse (May 30, 2013)

so this is what gurochan looks like


----------



## AMtrack (May 30, 2013)

Okay now that ive watched it a billion times, I more or less get what happened.  The lady in question did not get stuck in between the doors.  What happened is that when the doors opened, she took a step out of the elevator.  Unfortunately, she only managed to get one foot onto the floor before the elevator fell.  Whatever was outside of the elevator got caught between the floor and the top of the elevator.

Whats really freaky about it is that it happened in an instant.  There's almost no way you could possible escape it.  Had she been a step slower or faster she would have escaped with her life.  It sounds like the elevator was stuck beforehand though.  Its unclear whether it was supposed to be safe to exit at that point, or if she just tried to escape because she saw an opportunity.


----------



## KevKev (May 30, 2013)

Died a painful death, but hopefully now have everlasting peace.


----------



## Zhariel (May 30, 2013)

Yeah, I'll never watch this video. I remember years and years ago, seeing the taliban beheading video. Then the little girl in China getting run over by a van, as no one helped. I don't have enough left in me for something like this to take away.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (May 30, 2013)

Now _that_ is what I call getting your wig split.


----------



## Elsa (May 30, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> afraid to see video.



Neither do I... 

The description is... enough, and my imagination is fertile enough too...


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 30, 2013)

I am never ever watching that.


----------



## Dionysus (May 30, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> Luckily Elevators in the U.S. are built so they can't fall more than 6-12 inches in case of the pulley system snapping....



(Reuters) - A woman was crushed to death on Wednesday by an elevator that began moving as she was stepping on board, authorities said.

The freak accident occurred mid-morning in a 25-story office building at 285 Madison Avenue, near Grand Central Terminal, according to the Fire Department of New York.

The woman was about halfway into the elevator when it shot upward, a fire department spokeswoman said. She was lifted up and crushed between the shaft and the elevator, she said.

The doors remained open as the elevator rose.

Two other people on board the elevator suffered minor injuries.

It was not immediately clear how far the elevator rose. The cause of the malfunction is under investigation.

The building houses a number of advertising agencies that traditionally have had offices along Madison Avenue in midtown Manhattan.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/12/14/us-elevator-death-idUSTRE7BD1OX20111214


----------



## Ash (May 30, 2013)

I can't describe how horrid this is. I didn't watch the video and I don't intend to. The article was effective enough. If there's one reason I don't use elevators, it's because I'm claustrophobic. If there's another reason, it's because of shit like this. That poor woman and all those witnesses. They have my sympathies.


----------



## Wilykat (May 30, 2013)

no gory video so it is safe but escalator in USA do fail, like elevator.  And stairs have no safety if you trip and fell (or someone pushed) down the middle of the shaft.


----------



## Garfield (May 30, 2013)

Haven't used an elevator in 10 years, not gonna start anytime soon. Well actually not because of the news though, the probability of me dying by an elevator is way too small compared to many other things I should actually watch out for. Video isn't that disturbing though, they've blurred it out almost completely. (Especially not after having watched so much gore in TV and movies, this wasn't _that_ harrowing)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 30, 2013)

Generally use the stairs unless the floor is really that high up. It's gruesome but not enough to scare me into not using an elevator. Shame about what happened though.


----------



## Baroxio (May 30, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> well
> 
> that escalated quickly


----------



## Kaitlyn (May 30, 2013)

And just when I was getting over my fear of elevators...

Welp, stairs it is then.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 30, 2013)

Wait, I get what happened now from the video.

Jesus.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (May 30, 2013)

This video just reminded me of prolly my biggest fear, dying in an outlandishly, ludicrous way.


----------



## Shaz (May 30, 2013)

AMtrack said:


> Okay now that ive watched it a billion times, I more or less get what happened.  The lady in question did not get stuck in between the doors.  What happened is that when the doors opened, she took a step out of the elevator.  Unfortunately, she only managed to get one foot onto the floor before the elevator fell.  Whatever was outside of the elevator got caught between the floor and the top of the elevator.
> 
> Whats really freaky about it is that it happened in an instant.  There's almost no way you could possible escape it.  Had she been a step slower or faster she would have escaped with her life.  It sounds like the elevator was stuck beforehand though.  Its unclear whether it was supposed to be safe to exit at that point, or if she just tried to escape because she saw an opportunity.



Pretty much this. She way halfway out or at least by one arm and leg and the lift/elevator dropped the instant she moved forward, so you see her moving up, because as the floor she was trying to get out on was behind above them as the elevator drops down. 

It's all censored, but it's a gruesome way to go. Thoughts to her family.


----------



## Mochi (May 30, 2013)

I better don't watch it, I have to use very elevators very often in my workplace >->

RIP woman ;-;


----------



## wooly Eullerex (May 30, 2013)

from now on i'll only wait for empty stair cars to use whereby i'll enter & exit by mid-air barrell rolls.


----------



## cnorwood (May 30, 2013)

Hahahaha.     Oldryoma


----------



## The Weeknd (May 30, 2013)

This video didn't traumatize me much, but it probably did for the other riders.


----------



## 115 (May 30, 2013)

That is some Final Destination stuff  

Think I'll be taking the stairs from now on, it'll do wonders for my health.


----------



## LesExit (May 30, 2013)

The video itself didn't appear very gruesome to me. I couldn't really tell what was happening, I just saw her go up. BUT OMG!! How freaking terrible....I mean what an awful way to die. The people must've been so freaking traumatized. How absolutely terrible...


----------



## santanico (May 30, 2013)

Not watching it, did that mistake awhile ago, couldn't speak at all for the rest of the day.


----------



## rac585 (May 30, 2013)

no thanks. i'm way past the phase of seeking out gore to feel tough. although i find it pretty interesting a newsnetwork decided to air the video footage, even if it is censored.


----------



## eluna (May 30, 2013)

I watched the video and I feeling horrible,poor woman  thank God where I live I dont need use elevators


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jun 1, 2013)

They say life sometimes imitates art...in this case, it's "Final Destination". What a freak accident. Feel sorry for the woman, the other passengers, and the woman's family(and loved ones).

Also going to be apprehensive about stepping on to or off elevators for a while...I know I am, at least until I forget this ever occurred...


----------



## Karsh (Jun 2, 2013)

Final Destination: Zhongguo :s

Taking the stairs when I go to China


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2013)

I thought it was like just her head, but it got her in half from the shoulder down with one leg still in the elevator. That's pretty fucked up. The article made me think she was trying to pry the door open when it stopped but she was just the first person to step out when it opened. 

As it fell the doors were still open.


----------



## Anemone (Jun 3, 2013)

This is horrible. Poor woman. 

I'll pass on seeing the video though, I'm already afraid of elevators, I don't think I need to make that worse. :S


----------



## 민찬영 (Jun 3, 2013)

So disgusting! Final Destination in China. 

RIP Ms. Wang.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 3, 2013)

Does anyone have a picture of the Chinese nurse?

I need to see whether this was a tragedy or not.


----------



## Kakugo (Jun 3, 2013)

The description alone horrifies me... think I'll pass on watching the video, censored or not.


----------



## rajin (Jun 3, 2013)

didn't watched : didn't found any need to watch  : flesh and blood already available in good proportions everywhere .


----------



## Undead (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't think I have the guts to watch the video.


----------



## Murdoc (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn, what a way to go.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 3, 2013)

Watched. You don't really see it at all. Just a mesh of colors going from the top to the bottom of the screen. You wouldn't be any more creeped out than by just reading the description. 

I'm curious as to what it takes to have the kind of technology in place to prevent this situation.


----------



## The Great Oneddd (Jun 3, 2013)

For an elevator in the US to fail like it described in the article I think at least 4 different safeties have to fail.  What happened their I'd just stupid and needless. I bet some inspectors were paid off to pass those elevator when they should have been closed down for repairs.


----------

